# Site payant pour telecharger des films lus sous Mac



## loukoum42 (11 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour
Je sais pas si je suis dans la bonne section

Je voulais acheter un film sur le site de canal( canal play Vod) et voilà qu'on me dit que c'est pas possible avec un mac! déçue je suis !

Pouvez vous m'indiquez des sites de telechargement dans le meme style que canal  qui marche avec mac ?

Merci pour votre réponse


----------



## Meow the Catz (11 Janvier 2010)

A part iTunes Music Store, qui permet aussi d'acheter / louer des vidéos, je ne vois pas. Le truc qui fait que c'est incompatible mac, c'est que c'est de la location, avec DRM, souvent sous windows media player, et donc les DRM windows media player sont incompatibles mac.


----------



## loukoum42 (12 Janvier 2010)

Meow the Catz a dit:


> A part iTunes Music Store, qui permet aussi d'acheter / louer des vidéos, je ne vois pas. Le truc qui fait que c'est incompatible mac, c'est que c'est de la location, avec DRM, souvent sous windows media player, et donc les DRM windows media player sont incompatibles mac.




Y a pas des films sur Itunes music stores , y a que des séries !


----------



## Meow the Catz (12 Janvier 2010)

Je crois qu'il y a des films sur le store US, à confirmer. Mais en anglais. Mais je pense que les films vont venir sur le store français aussi.

Sinon sony a lancé un système de location de films, mais c'est sur PS3.

Il y a aussi de la location de film sur la freebox.

Sur mac aucune idée. Mais disons que moi je préfère regarder les films sur la TV, et donc je me suis jamais vraiment penché sur le problème... mais c'est vrai que c'est dommage que canalplay boude le mac...


----------



## loukoum42 (12 Janvier 2010)

Meow the Catz a dit:


> Je crois qu'il y a des films sur le store US, à confirmer. Mais en anglais. Mais je pense que les films vont venir sur le store français aussi.
> 
> Sinon sony a lancé un système de location de films, mais c'est sur PS3.
> 
> ...



merci pour tes réponses

alors si les films sont en anglas ( lol) je vais attendre que ça arrive sur le i tunes français avec au moins un sous titrage


----------

